# how to install ubuntu without any other OS?



## disturbed803 (Dec 20, 2008)

Recently my windows vista OS files got corrupted (no i dont have a spare windows CD etc and I am curious about linux anyways) it wont even start in safe mode etc it is basically unusable. So what I was wondering is how I could install ubuntu off a cd (or other methods) without using windows. I have tried changing the boot priority but it wont open the install prompt. is it mabye the CDs I bought or is it not possible? cheers.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

in the bios you change the boot order to boot from CD 1st and then if the CD is a bootable CD it should run ubuntu - if it wont boot a CD perhaps theres a hardware issue

*UBUNTU*
It may be possible to boot from another Operating System
This will at least test the Hardware and also see if you can see the Harddrive and possibly get data off.

If you have another PC with a cdwriter and spare CD
goto http://www.ubuntu.com/ and download the ISO http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download

YOu can also run from a USB device now - if the Machine supports booting off a USB Stick
http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download

full details are here http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/

click on the image "download ubuntu"
Select a location
then begin download
Save the file onto your PC - remember where you saved it - so you can find it again to create the image bootable CD.

You do *NOT* copy the ISO file onto a CD - you have to use the ISO to create a bootable CD
The CD creator software you have on the PC may have an option to create an image from an ISO 
*If not* - use this free program http://www.imgburn.com/

When the UBUNTU CD boots - you will see the following options
1) Try ubunto without any change to your computer
2) Install ubuntu
3) Check CD for defects
4) Test memory
5) Boot from first hard disk.

Use *OPTION 1 "Try ubunto without any change to your computer"*  *ONLY* this option this will run from the CD and not install onto your harddrive - *be careful*, if you do install onto the PC - you will wipe the data and software OFF your hard drive.., so repeat only use option 1 

Now you should see a UBUNTU desktop
This at least proves the main parts of the PC are working

You may see your Harddrive on the desktop - if not have in look in the places on the tool bar at the top of the screen.


----------



## disturbed803 (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks for the response. when i put the CD in (and I have changed the boot priority to CD first) I get a black screen with a flashing white 'strobe' similar to the one in the windows command prompt. it then takes about 30 seconds then tries to boot from the HDD as normal, is this a hardware issue or an issue with the CD say? thanks again


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I would try a good known bootable CD if you can get one to be sure


----------



## disturbed803 (Dec 20, 2008)

ok thanks for that ill let you know how it all goes sometime in the next few days


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Often when there is a bootable CD or DVD in the optical drive you get a "Press any key to boot from CD" message and then maybe 5 seconds to press that "any" key. In case for some reason that message isn't showing on your screen try pressing the space key.

But, from what you described, it sounds more like it tries to boot from CD but there is a problem with the disk or the optical drive.

Try booting the CD with another computer and/or (as etaf said) try a known good bootable CD.


----------

